# clutch help on arctic cat v2



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

hi guys i have been reading a ton on the clutch springs and charts you have posted and its lots of great info but i was wondering if the clutch set up on a arctic cat v2 is the same as the prairies i know the engine is the same with small differences. its actually the wifes quad and im tryin to figure out what springs to run, i currently have a red primary and almond or hd black sec. i cant remember anymore. both from epi, but i find it spins the belt on the primary quite frequently in sticky mud, i has 28" mud bugs on it and weighs a freakin ton lol. i want something with maximum belt grip, top speed is not important, and as little stall as possible is a must for her, keep in mind its geared differently then a kawi i believe. any help is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

They are geared lower than a kawi, but it's still a prarie motor, same clutches and everything. The lower geraring is in the transmission and rear diffs. Pink or maroon primary (very little stall) and almond secondary is a great trail setup, but if yall ride in the sticky stuff go ahead and put a red secondary in it. That will give it ALOT more bottom end torque, but you will definitely lose top end. Do you have the 3.6's or 4.0's in the rear ?? It makes alot of difference. I run the 4.0's


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure what gears it has it's a 2006. Tony Stewart edition from what I have been reading I'm thinking almond primary and red secondary but worried it will have to much stall but mind you it has a red primary now and doesn't seem to bad 


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

ok so i also notice a lot of people say either almond sec or red sec but on the spring chart that is huge difference what about like a lime green thats somewhere in between, just wondering why that is? how much top end do you figure will be lost between the almond sec. thats in there now to the red secondary?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I run an almond primary and a lime green secondary with 54g weights and it's great, but that's just what works well on my bike. There will be a very noticable difference between the almond and red secondary The red secondary is really just for bigger tires, 30's, 31's, etc.. A lime green secondary is plenty with 28's and works well with the almond primary, not sure how well it would work with a maroon or pink, never tried those combos. The almond primary has "some" stall to it but it's not bad at all. Mine is a tony Stewart Edition too, yours has the 4.0's, that's a good thing. There is a tag on the rear diff, it tells you what's in it on there.


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

well maby ill go with an almond primary and lime secondary, if i dont like it ill try a red. it sounds like a good starting point, good thing springs are cheap lol. just out of curiosity do you have trouble with your shifter not going into gear good or popping out of high range?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah try the almond lime green combo, I think you'll like it. You really have to try several different combos to find out what feels best to you for your style of riding, the almond - lime green was the ticket for mine. Some of the springs don't work well together, I believe boot said the maroon and lime green didn't work too good together. Even with my little ol' 28's I still run a red secondary when I'm racing. Never had a problem coming out of gear, sounds like you need to adjust the linkage a little.


----------



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

i read one forum they where talkin about taking some shims out is that a bad idea


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

You have at add or remove shims to set your belt deflection it's common to do when you get a new belt


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

i have a 04 650 v2 stock on 28 silver backs im goin to do my belt and springs at once. my belt has 2500 miles


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

wow 2500 miles its nuts i dont know how you guys get the miles like that out of your belts, you must not have the nasty sticky muskeg we got up here cause you can wreck a belt in a day if your not carefull.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Aint quite been put through the ringer yet


----------



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

yea we goin to kill that belt in a couple weeks just got to snorkle and relocate the rad first


----------



## 450foreman (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you looked in to the vfj mod on your. Clutch I'm sending mine off in a week or so supposed to be the best mod you can do since it's a kawi motor and. Clutch.


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah i just put a vfj on my 08 brute and if i like it as much as i think im going to i might send the cats clutch there to,


----------

